# 59th Annual Colorado Whitewater Training Camp



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Jump-start your whitewater season with boating, camping, and fun!!! Everyone is welcome!

*59th Annual *​ *COLORADO WHITEWATER TRAINING CAMP*​ *May 16-17, 2015*​ *Cotopaxi, CO*​ 
Training Camp is Colorado Whitewater's largest annual event. It's a great opportunity to learn new skills, meet new paddlers, and build confidence on the water by paddling with skilled kayakers.

Off-river activities will include Friday night kayak "porn", group Saturday dinner and Sunday breakfast, campfire time, and even live music and dancing! 

*Select From a Variety of Great Courses*

Improve your paddling skills with ACA-certified instructors. First come, first serve, so sign up early to get the classes you want.


 Kayaking Essentials ​
 Go with the Flow ​
 Intermediate FUNdamentals ​
 Level-up Boot Camp ​
 Reading Water ​
 Surfin' Safari ​
 Intro to Playboating ​
 Intro to Slalom ​
 Safety Basics ​
 Take me to the River! SUP Transition to Whitewater ​
 Kids Team ​
 *Come and Enjoy The Party!* 
If you're not taking, teaching or supporting a class, you're very welcome to participate in all other activities (movies, food, camping, music and party) as a FUN HOG for just $50. And remember, this is Colorado Whitewater's largest fund raising event of the year so we appreciate your support.

*Help us spread the word!* Encourage your friends and family to come to Training Camp. It's a blast!

For more information, visit Colorado Whitewater - Training Camp


----------

